# Trick tips for backflip?



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

I need help learning how to do a backflip. I can do them (not well) on a trampoline but not on the ground. So how do you get a good backflip/barrel roll down?


----------



## DuBleCoRk (Oct 13, 2011)

Its all about commitment, When your first starting to flip its all about havin the balls to just go for it. Doing a back flip is easy BUT Most people's body's dont want them to go upside down so they fight it part way around ,As soon as you have gone completly upside down you can spot your landing . It makes you feel a whole lot better about doing the trick once you have experianced this. I have been a trampolinist since I was 4 so I cant say from experiance but I have watched alot of people try to flip and do some crazy stuff. Alot of times you will try and spin out of the flip or put your hands down or whatever. But the KEY is to be comfortable in the air upside down and practicing on a powder day is also a good idea.


stages of a back flip
The take off- You are gonna need a bit of air to do a back flip so make sure you have the speed before trying when you get to the lip make sure to go for it !!

compression- You will probably want to tuck your legs up to make getting around easier but its not absoloutly necessary once you have done a couple flips.
also make sure to keep your chin up (away from your chest)this will help with the next part.

Spot the landing- Once upside down in the air OPEN YOUR EYES (most tend to shut them and hope for the best the first time) Try to spot the ground it should be coming into sight so keep your head up. Think about trying to look at the wall behind you WITHOUT turning, so straight over the top, and keeping your legs tucked will bring you around .

Decompress- Now that you have your landing in sight start to come out of the tuck position and straighten out ,this will slow down the spin quickly. Also start thinking about your feet going to where you are looking.

Landing-If all has gone well the ground should be under your board and all you have to do is Stomp it and do it again!

check out you-tube there are tons of how to videos!!

hope this helps its pretty basic but im not an instructor have fun.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well it depends. What do you classify a backflip? Are you talking about a roll or a flip?


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Seriously? GTFO you can't even go down a ramp without falling let alone hit a rail. You won't be doing backflips on snow ANYTIME soon. Go back to making crappy videos of horrible backyard riding.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Seriously? GTFO you can't even go down a ramp without falling let alone hit a rail. You won't be doing backflips on snow ANYTIME soon. Go back to making crappy videos of horrible backyard riding.




NEGATIVE , grow up please. People like you inhibit others learning process, and cause others to view the majority of snowboarders poorly.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

51bombed said:


> NEGATIVE , grow up please. People like you inhibit others learning process, and cause others to view the majority of snowboarders poorly.


He should be learning to ride, not trolling about backflips.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You're trolling.:dunno:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I can do a back flip (and a front flip) on the ground with no trampoline... but the thought of trying one with a snowboard attached to my feet is a bit scary. Heh. Might try a back handspring into some soft snow first!


----------



## DuBleCoRk (Oct 13, 2011)

I watched NSstrafach video and I give him credit for building a set up and practicing in the summer . We should all be encouraging people to practice and make little videos and record their progression .Not take a dump on a video because he's not a pro( Tech 420)
By the way NSstrafach your gonne need a bigger kicker for a flip  Keep it up.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

DuBleCoRk said:


> I watched NSstrafach video and I give him credit for building a set up and practicing in the summer . We should all be encouraging people to practice and make little videos and record their progression .Not take a dump on a video because he's not a pro( Tech 420)
> By the way NSstrafach your gonne need a bigger kicker for a flip  Keep it up.


i dont think its so much taking a dump on him because hes not pro, but more so the fact that trying to do a flip before you may be ready or have the riding ability can be very dangerous. if those videos is any indication of his riding ability i wouldnt suggest trying any flips unless it happens to be into a ton of powder or a foam pit. commitment can only take you so far


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

Just so everyone is clear, I built the set up, and made that video THAT DAY and the day after. I didn't make the video after I was used to riding it, I took the video so I could show people the set up. I haven't made a video since because it was ruining my board. I suck in the video, and I understand that, but it's not a mountain, and there's no snow on the set up. I can do other tricks in the snow, just not on what I built. and I know it's dangerous. but with the right tips, and courage, I'll do a backflip. Tech420, no one cares what you have to say. So don't come to this thread and shit on me. DuBleCoRk, thank you so fucking much. that's what I need. I'll deffinetly practice learning it on the ground before I try with a snowboard. Crorepssmit, I know it's dangerous. but if I commit, and practice on a trampoline or a foam pit, I think I'll be alright. I've been snowboarding for 3 years, those videos of me on the mountain were the first time I went to a park with a snowboard. Usually when I go, I don't film because it's annoying to try getting the perfect video.


----------



## DuBleCoRk (Oct 13, 2011)

I warm up in the parkin lot doin some flips on the snow banks , Tramps are good for getting the feel of rotating in the air but u dont get the same take off/landing feeling .
Cr0_Reps_Smit you are right about it being dangerous without the ability but Im not gonna tell anyone they cant or shouldnt do something.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I just do back flips off the pool edge in the summer to keep up with them. Personally I thought a front flip was way harder to learn cause of the lack of air just mind f'ed me. I don't know what other tricks you know but I love the slow bs 180 or bs 360 all styled out better then the back flip. Something about just seeing some one float the trick looks amazing and skillful to the eye.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

link me to videooo


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

51bombed said:


> link me to videooo


Summer Set Up - YouTube :laugh:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Summer Set Up - YouTube :laugh:


To be fair, I've seen people who can't do anything but 50-50 and can do corks and 1080's. On the other hand, that was still pretty bad.


----------

